# اجراءات السلامة بالنفط والغاز للتحميل Oil and Gas Safety file for download



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

Oil and Gas Safety file for download
follow the attachment

اجراءات السلامة بالنفط والغاز ملف للتحميل

*انظر المرفقات*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 مايو 2011)

بارك لله فيك أخي أحمد


----------



## agharieb (10 مايو 2011)

Thank You


----------



## عادل ع (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخى


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 أغسطس 2011)

thanks wa RAMDAN Kareem


----------



## ميعاد العراقي (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ebaya (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور ,
لو سمحت كيف يمكن الحصول على كتب nebosh oil and gas certificate
or nasp petroleum safety professional


----------



## gsassi (5 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## تمبيزة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safety113 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكل من مر على الموضوع


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قلبي وقلبك (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## najiahmed (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## SLIMANE47300 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## tarhooni (4 فبراير 2012)

*رائع جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## محمودالحسيني (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جهد مميز دائما جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Tripoli.Ranger (10 فبراير 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## mehdi09 (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (15 فبراير 2012)

thank you my friend


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (17 أبريل 2012)

ملف رائع


----------



## sunrise86 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

منور يا باشا


----------



## virtualknight (8 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## أنس العاص (7 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## النوبي الاصيل (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خبراً


----------

